# My Latest Haul. Lots of Pics



## foxxylatina07 (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay ladies so I have been on a haul binge and I've been meaning to post pics up but I haven't really had the chance to because of my baby. I bought some stuff at the CCO, which I never do because I don't go often. Keep in mind that it took me a while to do this. Ok here are my pics. Enjoy!!













Saint Germain, A Rose Romance, Lavander Whip, Heatherette Fleshpot L/S






Magnetique and Viva Glam SE L/G







Sparks Can Fly (Got it at the CCO), Pink Nouveau, Violetta, Viva Glam VI SE, Honeylove L/S






Close up of the two: Sparks Can Fly and Pink Nouveau











My pigments wheeh. Finally getting into them.!!






Milk and Deep Blue green Pigment






Smoke Signal (got it at the CCO), Plum Nocturnal, Burnt Burgundy. Maybe I have them reverse. LOL!






Milk (again), Bright Fuschia, Deep Blue Green(again)






Loose Blot Powder in Medium






Perfect Topping MSF






Summer Rose Beauty Powder, beautiful ain't?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Blonde MSF






Stark Naked BPB






Emote (got it at the CCO)






Love Rock Blush






Hello Kitty Tippy Blush






NARS Lip Lacquer in Butterfield 8 and Chelsea Girls

Well girls that's it for now. I have _PLENTY_ of makeup but _that's _going to take a loooonge while. LMAO! Ok enjoy!!


----------



## crystrill (Apr 30, 2009)

Violette is so pretty!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 30, 2009)

wow that is some awesome haulage!!!


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Apr 30, 2009)

Great hual!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 30, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy your goodies.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow


----------



## MissResha (Apr 30, 2009)

im drooling. what a lovely haul


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 30, 2009)

Now that is a damn good haul!I'm pretty green now.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 30, 2009)

Amaaaaaaaaaaaaazing haul!

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## n_c (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice haul! The lip colors are divine.


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 30, 2009)

Whoo hoo!  I love seeing haulage like this-- you have some fantastic products there!!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice haul!!! It's all soooo pink ^_^


----------



## xKiKix (Apr 30, 2009)

i love the lipsticks you brought, hope you have loads of fun with them


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome haul! Is Milk more pink or more of a light purple??


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 30, 2009)

great haul


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 30, 2009)

Wowzers!  Enjoy. I love NARS Chelsea Girls, what a great nude gloss.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome haul(s)!  You got some great stuff!!


----------



## fintia (Apr 30, 2009)

Enjoy girl!


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 1, 2009)

Awesome haul


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 1, 2009)

wow.. nice haul!!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (May 1, 2009)

Thank you gals for looking at my mini haul (mini yeah right) LMAO!! 

Hawaii02: in answer to your question about Milk pigment it's a light frosted pink.


----------



## britnicroq (May 1, 2009)

Great haul! So many good products!!


----------



## ckalicka (May 2, 2009)

Wow, pretty nice haul!


----------



## lanathastar (May 3, 2009)

Wow, that's a really great haul! You picked up some of my absolute fav's! (Smoke Signal pigment, Emote & Chelsea Girls lip lacquer). Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## soleinspired (May 3, 2009)

AAAAAA- MAAAAAZZZZZZ - ZINNNNNGGGGG!!!!!!!!!


How do you like Deep Blue Green? I just purchased it and i'm not a big fan.


----------



## christineeee_ (May 3, 2009)

awesome haul!!


----------



## calico32 (May 4, 2009)

Very NICE!!!


----------



## wifey806 (May 4, 2009)

:happyda  nce:


----------



## piink_liily (May 4, 2009)

Wow nice haul!


----------



## XxXxX (May 5, 2009)

Great haul!!

I really want Blonde MSF... I wish I would have ordered that one!! And I wanted Milk pigment too, but when I got HK (I didn't get it when it was first released) the counter was already sold out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy ur stuff... it should last u a while!!


----------



## User27 (May 5, 2009)

OMFG!!! Amazing and I am now copping Violetta for myself. I ignored it before but I was a moron. Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lanathastar* 

 
_Wow, that's a really great haul! You picked up some of my absolute fav's! (Smoke Signal pigment, Emote & Chelsea Girls lip lacquer). Congrats & enjoy!_

 
Thanks. I really love Chelsea Girls l/l because it can tone down bright lippies and also look sexy at the same time. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soleinspired* 

 
_How do you like Deep Blue Green? I just purchased it and i'm not a big fan._

 
Actually I haven't tried it yet but when I get around to it I'll let you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_OMFG!!! Amazing and I am now copping Violetta for myself. I ignored it before but I was a moron. Thank you! Thank you!_

 
You should get it, it's such a pretty color. Perfect for the summer. 


Thank you to everybody that has posted here in this thread. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Skura (May 12, 2009)

Wow! Great shopping


----------



## orkira (May 14, 2009)

Wow.  Super huge haul.  Congrats.


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 15, 2009)

Great haul! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 18, 2009)

Great Haul! Love the piggies. I've been looking for a burgundy color pigment, I'm so jealous!!


----------



## cindycs (Dec 16, 2009)

great haul


----------



## x-giggles-x (Dec 17, 2009)

wow thats impressive super haul.


----------

